# [SOLVED] HDTV: Do You, Can You, Connect HDMI &amp; Cable At Same Time?



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

*I'm going to help an elderly friend upgrade to an HDTV, probably a ViewSonic VT2405LED--the 22¾" width, the 1080p, and the two HDMI ports are the controlling factors.

I want to use one HDMI port for a Roku box and the other for a blu-ray player.

At the same time, this HDTV has a cable connection and she wants to have some of the local Comcast channels.

Question: Can you have HDMI input and cable input connected at the same time?

Thanks.
*


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: HDTV: Do You, Can You, Connect HDMI & Cable At Same Time?*

You can have multiple video sources, you're just limited by the inputs on the TV. I'm not sure I understand the question about the cable connection and local comcast channels. Will you be using a cable box in this setup?


----------



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: HDTV: Do You, Can You, Connect HDMI & Cable At Same Time?*

"Will you be using a cable box in this setup?" 

I don't know, I'll have to go and see what see has. It will take a day or so. I will be back. Thanks.
---


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: HDTV: Do You, Can You, Connect HDMI & Cable At Same Time?*

to answer your question, yes you can. you should have a menu on the tv for each option for example, hdmi 1, hdmi 2, cable, pc, etc. just select which service you want to watch.


----------



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: HDTV: Do You, Can You, Connect HDMI & Cable At Same Time?*

Aha! Got it.

Sobeit: Thank you. I had downloaded the User Manual from ViewSonic but looked only at the connections chapter. Your reply prompted me to look at the remote chapter and there was the answer to my question.

JMPC: Thank you also. Now that I've got what I needed I won't be back.

And if I can find it, I'm going to mark this solved. Thanks again.


----------

